# This is AMAZING



## Gracie

Paintings For Ants. Enter the Universe of Lorraine Loots







Link has more tiny images.


----------



## Gracie

Did you LOOK? Go see! Stop with the paris/ISIS/obama/blahblahblah for a moment and take a gander at some talent!

Makes me wanna buy some paper and colored pencils. If I can hold one. Still...it makes me kinda motivated to try.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

The damn detail just boggles my mind.


----------



## TheOldSchool

This is her:


----------



## TheOldSchool

Oh this one's just too excellent:


----------



## Pogo

Cool stuff.

I can't draw -- wish I could -- but long ago when I worked in a machine shop I picked up a piece of scrap wood and decided its shape reminded me vaguely of a grand piano.  So I made it into one.  Had tiny little legs, even tinier three little pedals, a lid that opened and penciled-in 88 keys, A to C.  And the name "Steinway" stamped on the front.  Thing was no more than six inches wide.


----------



## Pogo

TheOldSchool said:


> Oh this one's just too excellent:



Damn.  She's gotta be severely nearsighted.


----------



## Gracie

She is very talented. And my specialty before painting big assed pieces of furniture was miniatures. Never used colored pencil though. I did do a few ACEO paintings and sold them on ebay but that was long ago and I was just toodling around.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this one's just too excellent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.  She's gotta be severely nearsighted.
Click to expand...

Magnifying glass, like what jewelers use that is a tabletop sorta gadgetry thingy.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this one's just too excellent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.  She's gotta be severely nearsighted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magnifying glass, like what jewelers use that is a tabletop sorta gadgetry thingy.
Click to expand...


No doubt.  I'm severely nearsighted myself, and it helps a lot.


----------



## TheOldSchool

How the hell did she manage this one?!


----------



## Gracie

TheOldSchool said:


> How the hell did she manage this one?!


Very very squinty?


----------

